
Support of Ruby 2.3 has ended - proboscis
https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2019/03/31/support-of-ruby-2-3-has-ended/
======
azhenley
Was this a particularly popular version? Does this affect a lot of projects?

~~~
EduardoBautista
The beauty of Ruby is that upgrading Ruby versions is not much of an issue
most of the time. Most deprecations are also simple to fix.

~~~
callumjones
I'd disagree with the upgrade from 2.3 to 2.4:

> Though ISO/IEC 30170:2012 doesn’t specify details of the Integer class, Ruby
> had two visible Integer classes: Fixnum and Bignum. Ruby 2.4 unifies them
> into Integer. All C extensions which touch the Fixnum or Bignum class need
> to be fixed.

[https://www.ruby-
lang.org/en/news/2016/12/25/ruby-2-4-0-rele...](https://www.ruby-
lang.org/en/news/2016/12/25/ruby-2-4-0-released/)

~~~
JetSpiegel
How many C extensions does the average Ruby developer maintain?

~~~
callumjones
The question should be: how many C extensions does the average Ruby developer
have in their Gemfile. And my guess would ranging from a few to many.

------
revskill
The post will be complete with a guidance how to upgrade Ruby 2.3 itself ;)

~~~
localhostdotdev
depends on where you are going to, ideally you would go for 2.6. the vast
majority of gems is compatible with 2.6 so it would mostly be fixing internal
code.

the main change I remember would be the Fixnum/Bignum disappearing in favor of
the Integer parent class [1][2][3] (which isn't hard to fix).

also if you are stuck on 2.3 you might have a lot of other issues too (like
outdated gems).

[1]: [https://www.ruby-
lang.org/en/news/2016/12/25/ruby-2-4-0-rele...](https://www.ruby-
lang.org/en/news/2016/12/25/ruby-2-4-0-released/) [2]: [https://www.ruby-
lang.org/en/news/2017/12/25/ruby-2-5-0-rele...](https://www.ruby-
lang.org/en/news/2017/12/25/ruby-2-5-0-released/) [3]: [https://www.ruby-
lang.org/en/news/2018/12/25/ruby-2-6-0-rele...](https://www.ruby-
lang.org/en/news/2018/12/25/ruby-2-6-0-released/)

------
cagmz
Looking to upgrade an app from 2.3. What is the upgrade path? Can I just go to
the latest version? Should I be watching for any regressions? Where would I
find breaking changes?

